# What a knot!



## Bl69aze (Feb 16, 2018)

A person found a venomous snake and a python in war, a king cobra and a reticulated python .it’s interesting!
Both died, one from venom, one from constriction


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 16, 2018)

A retic and a cobra - not Australian.
[doublepost=1518759968,1518759807][/doublepost]There's already been a thread about it on this forum, I think.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 16, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> A retic and a cobra - not Australian.
> [doublepost=1518759968,1518759807][/doublepost]There's already been a thread about it on this forum, I think.


Yeah I read about this about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 16, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> A retic and a cobra - not Australian.
> [doublepost=1518759968,1518759807][/doublepost]There's already been a thread about it on this forum, I think.


I only just saw it today and said it was uploaded today


----------

